
Ask HN: What book are you reading this weekend? - vira28
Curious to hear what the HN community is reading.
======
wwarner
Physics on the Fringe, Margaret Wertheim. Primarily about the contemporary
science cranks, but has a great chapter on the history of the subject and goes
into a similar work from 130 years ago by the logician Augustus DeMorgan
called A Budget of Paradoxes.

------
pretzell
Just finished endurance about the first group to try and overland Antarctica.
Failed, then was out at ice and seat for nearly 2 years. Just started
endurance by Scott Kelly. So far it's good but the Antarctica one was better

------
itsmeamario
I just started Permanent Record, by Edward Snowden. I thought it was going to
be more tech-heavy, but, at least the start, seems to be more on the memoirs
side.

------
khannavid
It's nothing work-related. I'm reading an amazing fantasy novel, "The Name of
the Wind" by Patrick Rothfuss.

------
mortivore
Wheel of Time, and JoJo Part 2. A few other things, but not focusing on them
rn.

~~~
tamiral
i've been reading the Wheel of Time saga for the past 10 years

------
krueger71
I'm rereading The Trial by Kafka

------
throw51319
Narcissus and Goldmund - Herman Hesse

------
AshArchangel
An Essay On Liberation by Marcuse

[https://www.marxists.org/reference/archive/marcuse/works/196...](https://www.marxists.org/reference/archive/marcuse/works/1969/essay-
liberation.pdf)

